# Eye development in puppy



## katyt (Mar 16, 2011)

Hello, My daughter has just adopted a puppy that is a rescue. He is only six weeks old and they say he is a lab springer cross and he is solid chocolate in colour. He is a little underweight but otherwise looks healthy. We are concerned about his eyes. They still look blue and cloudy. He seems to see close up, but looks like he has difficulty focussing at a distance. He does not track at all - will not look after a ball. Could he just be a late developer, or does this look like a problem?


----------



## Labmom4 (Feb 1, 2011)

I'm trying to remember at what age eyes change color. 6 weeks is still pretty young, maybe they just havent changed yet? Has he seen a vet yet?


----------



## katyt (Mar 16, 2011)

Labmom4 said:


> I'm trying to remember at what age eyes change color. 6 weeks is still pretty young, maybe they just havent changed yet? Has he seen a vet yet?


No we were planning to wait to 8 weeks for the vet.


----------



## RedChase (Mar 13, 2011)

He may have an eye problem. Blue colour is fine, but for the eyes to be cloudy is not. Do they look like any of these photos?

http://www.dog-health-handbook.com/images/home-care-for-puppy-eye-injury-21428953.jpg

http://www.dogbreedinfo.com/images22/BogleBeagleBoxerHybridLollipop8WeeksPuppy1.jpg

It could just be a temporary thing, and the vet may perscribe some medication and a topical treatment, or it could possibly be a lifelong problem.


----------



## katyt (Mar 16, 2011)

No RedChase, thankfully he doesn't look like either of those. His eys are not extremely abnormal looking, and there is no sign of reddness or infection. To me they look like a much younger puppies eyes, with that kind of vacant look, but I have limited experience of very young puppies! We understand he was kept in an outside building with very little light. Otherwise, he is a lovely healthy puppy. He is putting on weight in the few days my daughter has had him, and his coat is now shiny and healthy.


----------



## lisaj1354 (Feb 23, 2008)

I'm concerned that any rescue would allow the adoption of a 6 week old puppy.


----------



## Labmom4 (Feb 1, 2011)

lisaj1354 said:


> I'm concerned that any rescue would allow the adoption of a 6 week old puppy.


I was thinking the same thing.


----------



## RedChase (Mar 13, 2011)

lisaj1354 said:


> I'm concerned that any rescue would allow the adoption of a 6 week old puppy.


Usually its to free up some space, so they dont have to resort to euthanising the animals.


----------



## katyt (Mar 16, 2011)

Hello folks. Just to let you know that the underdeveloped eyes in this little guy is not a problem. The vet says that puppies development varies and they would not be concerned until the pup is 12 weeks. The vet gave him a good examination and all is well. The little guy has been coming on really well - he can now track a toy at 5 to 6 feet. His eyes look much clearer too. At the rate he is improving, another week should do it, thankfully! 
Adoptions normally are at 10 to 12 weeks here. This was an exceptional case.


----------

